# Affinity Photo 1.9 now supports Canon R5 CR3 RAW images



## snappy604 (Feb 13, 2021)

for those that care or want an alternative to photoshop that is very cost effective and perpetual license (not leased!)

Affinity Photo 1.9 just came out recently and now supports CR3 RAW files from Canon R5. I also noticed you can get updates from microsoft so windows 10 can show the image thumbnails for the R5 CR3 RAW images....


----------



## zim (Feb 14, 2021)

snappy604 said:


> for those that care or want an alternative to photoshop that is very cost effective and perpetual license (not leased!)
> 
> Affinity Photo 1.9 just came out recently and now supports CR3 RAW files from Canon R5. I also noticed you can get updates from microsoft so windows 10 can show the image thumbnails for the R5 CR3 RAW images....


Yeah and 1.9 has a lot of other good stuff astro for example. The only elephant in the room is that in all honesty the develop persona just doesn't cut it, much better to uses DXO or C1 and use AP as a finishing tool, which is what it's damn good at.


----------



## snappy604 (Feb 14, 2021)

zim said:


> Yeah and 1.9 has a lot of other good stuff astro for example. The only elephant in the room is that in all honesty the develop persona just doesn't cut it, much better to uses DXO or C1 and use AP as a finishing tool, which is what it's damn good at.


I agree, it certainly has some strengths, esp for astro and stitches / stacking ( star trails, macro)... but yep falls short for quick RAW processing, the develop persona is just too awkward/slow. If they can pivot on that it'd be fantastic tool.


----------

